# Your favorite match of this wrestler.......



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

I just wanted to get a vast opinion on peoples favorite singles matches of random wrestlers. I'm going to list a wrestler and my favorite match of his then list another random wrestler for someone else to answer and then that person lists a random wrestler for the next and so on.


Kurt Angle

My favorite Kurt Angle match is vs HBK at WM 21. I thought these two meshed together really well in this match, even more so than bret vs hbk imo.Both have techinal ability and a great amount of athleticism and both try to steal the show in this match. It's probably in my top 10 matches of all time.


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Next is Terry Funk


----------



## brandeito (Sep 24, 2009)

my favorite terry funk match is either his match with mick foley iwa in japan ,his first retirement match or the good ole no ropes barb wired match with sabu


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea that no ropes match is insane!!! you have to put another wrestler though so someone can answer. I know its gay but i was bored and though it'd be cool


----------



## WrestlingFoLife (Jul 9, 2010)

IMO the mest Kurt Angle match was against Chris Benoit at the Roayl Rumble 2003. Two great technical wrestling doing what they do best.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Since you siad Benoit I'll go w/ him  Judgment Day 21/5/06 v Finlay.

Rey.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Vs Eddie Guerrero at Halloween Havoc '97.

Next is Triple H


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Cactus jack (Rumble 23/1/00)

Bryan danielson.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

vs. KENTA (ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Rey (SD 23/6/05 or HHavoc 26/10/97)

Lesnar.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hell in a Cell with the Undertaker

Steve Austin


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

vs. Undertaker (Hell in a Cell - No Mercy '02)

Chris Jericho


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TLC III

Jerry "The King" Lawler


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

vs. Austin Idol (March 7, 1983)

Toshiaki Kawada


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh man, I knew I liked you. HDA vs Misawa/Kobashi - 6/5/95

Tenryu


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

vs. Jumbo (August 31, 1987), I actually prefer this to the 1989 match that Meltz gave 5 stars too.

Jushin Liger


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Naoki Sano 1/30/90 

Lashley


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Cena - GAB 2007

Dick Murdock


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh man you had to drop the Murdoch bomb didn't you. I saw a match with him and Fujiwara I loved to death a while back but don't have a date. However I also loved this:

Akira Maeda vs Dick Murdoch, New Japan 9/14/87

Ultimo Dragon


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

vs Rey Mysterio jr Starrcade 96

Raven


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

Clockwork Orange House of Fun Match vs. CM Punk in ROH (I don't have a date)

Atsushi Onita


----------



## brandeito (Sep 24, 2009)

Atsushi Onita vs Genichiro Tenryu 
Barbwire Time Bomb Steel Cage Deathmatch 05/05/1994 fmw
too cold scorpio


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Shane Douglas (ECW 1994).

Super Dragon is next.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

vs. Kevin Steen at PWG Astonishing X-Mas.

Next is Chris Sabin.


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

vs. Alex Shelley at Genesis 2009

El Generico


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Any of his matches against PAC in PWG.

Steve Corino


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Jerry Lynn (ROH).

Kenny Omega is next.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

vs. Davey Richards - PWG As The Worm Turns

Christopher Daniels.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*don't say Unbreakable, don't say Unbreakable*

Triple X vs. AMW, Six Sides of Steel, Turning Point 2004

Next is Fire Ant


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

That one match with Dragon Dragon in it, I don't remember the date. It was on a botchamania clip. Funny match.

Gail Kim (Figures I'd pick her. :hmm


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

vs. Awesome Kong (January 10, 2007)

Averno


----------



## brandeito (Sep 24, 2009)

dang im getting all the hard ones
vs mistico any of their matches
roderick strong


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Averno vs. Ultimo Guerrero CMLL June 2009

Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero PWG, think it was 2009 or 2008

Trent Acid


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Never watched much of Trent, but my favourite match of his would be against Homicide (ROH - Wrestlerave '03).

Jack Evans.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hydro & Angeldust Vs. Teddy Hart & Jack Evans Vs. Johnny Kashmere & Trent Acid Vs. Tony Devito & HC Loc Vs. Joel & Jose Maximo (ROH Main Event Spectacles 2003; Scramble Cage Tag Team Scramble Match) 

Next Is Vader!*


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Tie Vader vs. Ric Flair from WCW Starcade '93(Retirement Match) & Vader vs. Sting (Leather Strap Match) from WCW Superbrawl III.

Kobashi


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Misawa 1/20/97


Randy Savage


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Ricky Steamboat Wrestlemania III

Steve Williams


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Kobashi '93 Triple Backdrop Driver match

STAN "THE MOTHERFUCKING MAN" HANSEN!


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Stan Hansen vs. Mitsuharu Misawa Summer Action Series II 1992

Misawa


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NOT ANDRE YOU FAIL SEAN... Kidding (sorta) :side:.

6/5/95 HDA vs Misawa/Kobashi

ANDRE EL GIGANTE


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Killer Khan 4/1/82


Arn Anderson


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

w/ Tully Blanchard v Shawn Michaels/Marty Janetty (WWF 23/1/89)

Nobuhiko Takada


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Shinya Hashimoto 4/29/96

Shinya Hashimoto


----------



## brandeito (Sep 24, 2009)

i wanted to do hansen whatever
vs vader 12/5/93
the most underatted wrestler ever BRAD FUCKIN ARMSTRONG


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Hiroshi Hase - 12/13/94

Jack Brisco


----------



## brandeito (Sep 24, 2009)

can someone tell me whats so great about hashimoto i have since tons of his matches but have not been impressed the least bit,he kinda reminds me of a bigger and slower kenta kobashi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

antoniomare007 said:


> vs Hiroshi Hase - 12/13/94


I love you man in a no **** way. the 93 G-1 Match is fantastic too.



brandeito said:


> can someone tell me whats so great about hashimoto


Everything. And he's nothing like Kobashi aside from both are stiff

Brisco Bros. vs Murdoch/Adonis WWF '85

Riki Choshu.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

mmmmmm....i guess i'll go with a singles match

Choshu vs Fujiwara 6/9/87


Pegasus Kid (no Wild Pegasus or Chris Benoit matches )


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Owen don't have the date

The Warlord....


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

vs British Bulldog WM 7

Rick Rude


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

w/Big Van Vader/Jake Roberts/Super Invader v Rick Steiner/Scott Steiner/Nikita Koloff/Sting (WCW 2/9/92)

Yoshiaki Fujiwara.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

:hmm:

Fujinami/Fujiwara/Kimura/Koshinaka/Yamada VS Choshu/Saito/SSM/Kobayashi/Hiro Saito, Elimination Match, 9/12/88.

Milano Collection AT


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

I haven't seen any of AT, but I have seen Mini AT wrestle, and he was pretty incredible in some of the MEN'S club matches of BJW.

Speaking of which:
Takashi Sasaki


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

vs. Ryuji Ito (June 8, 2005)

Sabu


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

vs. Chris Benoit 5/11/94 :side:

Chris Benoit.


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

vs Great Sasuke, J-Cup 94 Final - NJPW 4.16.94

Spike Dudley


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Vs Mike Awesome, ECW Guilty As Charged 2000

Ric Flair


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. Terry Funk Great American Bash 1989

Mikey Whipwreck


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

with Cactus Jack vs. The Public Enemy, ECW (August 27, 1994)

Manabu Nakanishi


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Hiroki Goto, I think, he's not that good.

AJ Styles


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, TNA Unbreakable 2005

Umaga


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Cena - Last Man Standing, Royal Rumble (07?)

Too Cold Scorpio


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

My vote for Umaga is the Street between he and HHH, Cyber Sunday 07.

*Too Cold Scorpio.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 10, 2007)

Four-Way with Jericho,Douglas and PitBull,ECW

Marufuji


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. KENTA NOAH 2006

Shane Douglas


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

vs. Pitbull #2 vs. Jericho vs. Too Cold Scorpio (Heatwave 96)

Snitsky


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Uh, Survivor Series 2004 match because I can't think of anything else he did.

Osamu Nishimura


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

- February 7th, 1998 vs. Kensuke Sasaki .

kota ibushi


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

w/ Naomichi Marufuji vs. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori - NOAH 15/07/07

KENTA


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

KENTA vs. Dragon Glory by Honor V Night 2

next up is one of my all time favourites....

Yuji Nagata


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

w/ Hashimoto vs Akiyama & Misawa - Zero One 2001


Jumbo Tsuruta (yes, i went there...)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. Misawa All Japan 1991

Kerry Von Erich


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

vs. Jerry Lawler Superclash 3 i believe.


Juvy


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. Chris Jericho Road Wild 1998

Psychosis


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

vs. Mysterio Bash at the Beach 1996

Colt Cabana


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

vs. Homicide (ROH '05/'06 - I think)

Chris Jericho.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Chris Jericho vs. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit - WrestleMania 2000.


Val Venis/Sean Morley.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Vs Rikishi in a steel cage, one of the 2000 PPVs, where Rikishi splashed him from the top.

Samoa Joe


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi - ROH: Joe vs. Kobashi

The Rock


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Steve Austin (Mania 1/4/01)

Bob Backlund.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bob Backlund vs. Kevin Nash 26/11/94 ;D

X-Pac


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

YOU DID NOT FUCKING GO THERE. 

Fucking asswipe.

------------
v Bret Hart 11/7/94

Jushin Liger.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

vs Brian Pillman at Superbrawl II

Yokozuna


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Zombiekid29 said:


> vs Brian Pillman at Superbrawl II
> 
> Yokozuna


vs Undertaker @ Royal Rumble (couldn't think of anything else of the top of my head)


Amazing Red


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

VS Low-Ki (TNA, 7/24/2002)

Great Muta/Keiji Muto


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Hase (Muta scale)

The Steiner Brothers (since as singles wrestlers they are boring as hell in the ring)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

w/ Eddie Guerrero vs. Cactus Jack, Dean Malenko, and 2 Cold Scorpio (ECW Wrestlepalooza 1995)

Rock N Roll Express


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

w/ Jim Duggan v Bobby Eaton/Dennis Condrey/Ernie Ladd (Mid-South 8/6/84)

Roddy piper.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Bret Hart - Wrestlemania 8 (yet again i was stuck)

Owen Hart


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Bret Hart Wrestlemania X

Davey Richards


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

VS Prince Devitt - NJPW, 5/30/10

Kota Ibushi


----------



## bisquinha (Jan 22, 2006)

Owen vs Liger

Ian Rotten


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. Axl Rotten Taipei Death Match (ECW Hardcore Heaven 1995)

Abyss


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs AJ Styles - Lockdown 2005

Raven


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

VS Sandman, ECW (I don't remember the date, but Sandman's kid was involved in it)

Mickie James *shrugs*


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

vs. Trish Stratus (WrestleMania 22)

Austin Aries.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Nigel McGuiness - Rising Above

TJP aka Puma aka TJ Perkins


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

vs. Petey William TNA Sacrifice


Roderick Strong


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Bryan Danielson at ROH Vendetta

Greg "The Hammer" Valentine


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Robert "Bob" Backlund aka "Sir" (WWWF 19/2/79). It's an hour draw and top ten in WWE history.

ARN FUCKING ANDERSON


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

War Games original, Great American Bash July 4 1987 

Necro Butcher


cool thread, btw...


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

with jimmy jacobs vs. The Briscoes dont remember the event, and thanks by the way i didnt think there would be interest.


Perry Saturn


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

w/HHH/X-Pac/Chris Benoit/Dean Malenko v Cactus Jack/The Rock/Rikishi/Scott Taylor/Brian Christopher (Raw 7/2/00)

"Dr. Death" STEVE FUCKIN' WILLIAMS.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Misawa & Kawada vs Gordy & Williams, not sure if I mean 12/6/91 or the 7/91 match but both owned. Williams vs Kobashi Triple Backdrop match owns too.

Yuji Nagata


----------



## Kapone89 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yuji Nagata vs. Togi Makabe on sixth of July in 2007.

Antonio Inoki


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

vs. Vader - NJPW 04/01/96

Naomichi Marufuji


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

Naomichi Marufuji vs KENTA 2006

Austin Aries


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness Rising Above. 12/29/07.

Davey Richards


----------



## FlyinStyles (Jul 9, 2009)

With Tyler Black at Death Before Dishonor

Christopher Daniels


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe Unbreakeable 2005

Roderick Strong


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Personal Favorite: Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong Driven 08

John Cena


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

Rob Van Dam vs john Cena One Night Stand 2006

Sir William Regal


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Regal vs. Jericho ~ Dutches of QUeensbary Match (Spelling) 

Jerry Lawler


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

RVD & Sabu & Jerry Lawler vs Tommy Dreamer & Sandman & Rick Rude

Jimmy Rave


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness: FYF Liverpool.

Kevin Steen


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

Kevin Steen vs Super Dragon

Super Dragon


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Joey Ryan Vs Super Dragon - Guerilla Warfare

Austin Aries


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe - Final Battle 2004

Scott Lost


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

vs. Alex Shelley - PWG Astonishing X-Mas

Necro Butcher

(Shouldn't this be in word games?)


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Nah, it fits here. 

VS LuFisto, 2005?

LuFisto


----------



## rodrigaum18 (Jun 26, 2010)

Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

vs. Bret Hart @ Wrestlemania 13

Bruiser Brody

.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

w/Stan Hansen vs The Funks 12/14/84(?)

Ricky Morton


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Ric Flair (GAB 86 Cage)

Big Van Vader


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Inoki April '96

Owen Hart


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

vs. Bret Hart, Summerslam 1994 - Steel Cage for the WWF Championship

Sean Waltman


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

123 Kid vs Bret Hart RAW or Superstars or something.

Dr. Wagner Jr.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dr. Wagner Jr., Silver King & El Samurai Vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka (NJPW 2001)

Next = Ric Flair*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Ricky Steamboat (Clash VI 2/4/89)

Terry Funk


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

All of them. But once again w/Dory vs HANSEN/GORDY - AJPW '83 Retirement Match #1

Tatsuhito Takaiwa


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs. Low Ki i think, from ZERO-ONE like 2002 or 2003.
Kick ass match

Austin Aries


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

vs. CM Punk - ROH Death Before Dishonor III- 6/18/05


Atsushi Onita
.


----------



## TheBeyond (Apr 25, 2009)

vs Mr Pogo Exploding Barbed Wire Landmine Death Match 7-24-93


Tully Blanchard


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

vs. Magnum T.A, Steel Cage I Quit Match, NWA Starrcade

El Hijo del Santo


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Eddy Guerrero & Art Barr vs. El Hijo Del Santo & Octagon (AAA When Worlds Collide 11/6/94)

el Generico.


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

vs. Jushin Liger, PWG KurtRussellMania

Sean Waltman


----------



## TheBeyond (Apr 25, 2009)

vs Sabu NWA Grandslam 4/17/93 

Cactus Jack


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

vs Sting (WCW Beach Blast 1992)

KENTA.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. Bryan Danielson, Glory by Honor V Night 2

Joey Matthews


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

MNM vs. Taylor and Regal vs. London and Kendrick vs. The Hardys
Armageddon i believe. 


Brian Christopher


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

w/Cactus Jack/The Rock/Rikishi/Scott Taylor v HHH/X-Pac/Chris Benoit/Dean Malenko/Perry Saturn (Raw 7/2/00)

Samoa Joe.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. CM Punk, All-Star Extravaganza II.

Trent Acid


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Homicide vs. Trent Acid from RoH back in 2003-2004 I think.

Jerry Lynn


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. Justin Credible Hardcore Homecoming 2005

Chris Benoit


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Fit Finlay (Judgment Day 21/5/06)

William Regal.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. Chris Benoit Pillman Memorial show

Brian Pillman


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Jushin Liger (SuperBrawl 29/2/92)

Jim Neidhart


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

w/ Bret Hart vs. Legion of Doom in 1990

Sabu


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

vs. Terry Funk ECW- No Rope Barbed Wire - Born to be Wired

Dusty Rhodes

.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. Ric Flair Great American Bash 1986

Lance Storm


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

VS Bryan Danielson - "Better than our Best", ROH 2006

Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Yuji Nagata 4/13/07

Sara Del Rey


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. Hamada (was it from Volume 28?)

Xavier


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

vs. Samoa Joe in 03 i think???


Adam Bomb/Bryan Clark


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

ugh....that's like which Pauley Shore movie is best.

I guess.... w/Adams vs. Keiji Muto & Taiyo Kea -7/17/02


Dynamite Kid


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

vs. Owen Hart (street fight match) - Stampede, 1989

Jinsei Shinzaki


----------



## The Crazy Monkey (Sep 29, 2009)

vs. Bret Hart - IYH 1

Jun Kasai


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

vs. Ryuji Ito- Razor Board - 11.20.09


Great Muta


----------



## TheBeyond (Apr 25, 2009)

vs. Arn Anderson 1/2/90 


Abdullah the Butcher


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

vs. Andre the Giant - WWC, Sept. 17, 1983

_Evil_ Doink the Clown


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

jpchicago23 said:


> I just wanted to get a vast opinion on peoples favorite singles matches of random wrestlers. I'm going to list a wrestler and my favorite match of his then list another random wrestler for someone else to answer and then that person lists a random wrestler for the next and so on.
> 
> 
> Kurt Angle
> ...


Yeah i would have to agree Kurt vs HBK from Mania 21 is a wrestling classic those to put on a wrestling match i could watch that match over and over again and never get bored of it. But his match with Brock at Mania 19 was also a very good match ill never forget when brock hit the shooting star press that was a mark out moment.


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

skipping the guy that didn't read or follow the theme of this thread.....


w/ Dink, Pink and Wink vs. Jerry Lawler, Sleazy, Queasy and Cheesy at Survivor Series 11/23/94. So completely terrible, its almost camp.


Terry Gordy

.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Terry Gordy/Stan Hansen vs The Funks (Terry's Retirement match #1)

Akira Taue


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Misawa - Champions Carnival Final 95'


Akira Maeda


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Akira Maeda vs Dick Murdoch, New Japan 9/14/87

Fit Finlay


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Chris Benoit (JDay 21/5/06)

Tully Blanchard


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Magnum T.A - I Quit Match, Starrcade


Jim Duggan


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tully Blanchard vs Magnum TA Starrcade '86

Edit: vs DiBiase "Tuxedo Cage Pole etc" Mid South

Roddy Piper


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Greg Valentine (Starrcade 24/11/83)

Ronnie Garvin


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Greg Valentine LOL Survivor Series 89?

Bob Backlund


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Sgt. Slaughter (10/1/81)

Watch Blanchard/Garvin 5/3/86 btw. It's HOLY SHIT good.

Genichiro Tenryu.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Where?

Tenryu/Jumbo vs Choshu/Yatsu AJPW 1/28/86 (My favorite match in general)

Jumbo btw Yeah1993?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Tenryu/Jumbo vs Choshu/Yatsu -1/28/86

Roddy Piper


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Tenryu in 89 (May something? Idk)

edit- Greg Valentine Cade 83

Seabs' megapost for Blanchard/Garvin

Christian.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably vs Jericho at WM XX

Bryan Danielson


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Nigel - Driven


Billy Robinson


----------



## FlyinStyles (Jul 9, 2009)

vs. Jumbo Tsuruta, 3/23/77.

The Great Khali


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh great

Great Khali vs. Undertaker, Last Man Standing

Kaval/Low Ki/Senshi whatever you wanna call him.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Low Ki vs Danielson - Round Robin Challenge


Rick Rude


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rick Rude vs. Ric Flair at Fall Brawl 93

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

vs Kurt Angle Eddie Guerrero Memorial Show (RAW)

Mike Quackenbush


----------



## ICEMANGARAGE2008 (Jun 22, 2008)

vs lesnar wrestlemania 19


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean Brock Lesnar so
Vs. Kurt Angle in an Ironman Match.

Petey Williams


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Sabin or Styles in TNA

Alex Shelley


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. Danielson at Arena Warfare

John Walters


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Walters/Rave/Briscoes vs. Generatonn Next, ROH's Generation Next

Barry Windham


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Flair Battle of the Belts II (or whatever won the WON match of the year for '86)

Homicide


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. Steve Corino, ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies

Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs BJ Whitmer Supercard of Honor II

Kenny Omega


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

vs. Davey Richards - PWG As The Worm Turns

James Storm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

AMW vs. Triple X in a Six Sides of Steel at Turning Point 04


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Since he didnt put another wrestler i will. 


Sycho Sid


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Vs Chris Benoit - WCW Souled Out 2000

Dick Murdoch


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Butch Reed 22/9/85

Psicosis


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Psicosis versus Billy Kidman, WCW Monday Nitro 9/27/99


Al Snow


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Bob Holly in that Hardcore Match that ended up in the River

Yuji Nagata


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

Most of his matches vs Masato Tanaka

Kintaro Kanemura


----------



## <zero (Mar 16, 2009)

dele3344 said:


> Most of his matches vs Masato Tanaka
> 
> Kintaro Kanemura


Kanemura, Mitsuhiro Matsunaga and Bad Boy Hido v. Masato Tanaka, Ricky Fuji and Tetsuhiro Kuroda, War Games cage match, Feb. 23, 1996

P.N. News. Someone (looks at McQueen) try to figure out a good match involving that guy....


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

<zero said:


> Kanemura, Mitsuhiro Matsunaga and Bad Boy Hido v. Masato Tanaka, Ricky Fuji and Tetsuhiro Kuroda, War Games cage match, Feb. 23, 1996
> 
> P.N. News. Someone (looks at McQueen) try to figure out a good match involving that guy....


Hmm...He jobbed to Spike Dudley on an episode of ECW on TNN in about 30 seconds. I say that one.

Dean Malenko


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. Chris Benoit Hog Wild 1996

I know most people would say Eddie 2 out of 3 falls and the ending was a all time great emotional moment. This might not have that beat but it's just my favorite.

Rick Martel


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> vs. Chris Benoit Hog Wild 1996
> 
> I know most people would say Eddie 2 out of 3 falls and the ending was a all time great emotional moment. This might not have that beat but it's just my favorite.
> 
> Rick Martel


Blindfold match against Jake the Snake Roberts at Wrestlemania 7. It was actually pretty fun to watch.

Vader.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Sting WCW 21/2/93 (I think that's it, it's SuperBrawl 3)

"Ravishing" Rick Rude.


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

vs. Ricky Steamboat 30 min Iron Man match Beach Blast 92 maybe?

Kanyon/Mortis


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff (Jul 28, 2010)

Vs. Saturn on an episode of WCW Thunder in 1998 before Fall Brawl 1998.

Doink The Clown?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

The wrestlemania 17 gimmick battle royal,never laughed so much at a wrestling match.

On that thought of someone of makes me laugh,Colt Cabana ................


----------



## xHartxLegacyx (Jun 4, 2009)

Colt Cabana vs Austin Aries[Forgot when, 09 Steel Cage match.]

Cheerleader Melissa?


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

vs Wesna Busic @ Shimmer 26 (i think)

Chad Collyer


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

w/ The Kings of Wrestling vs. Cabana, McGuiness, and Brookside
@ Anarchy in the UK

(Since no one anwsered before when it was posted)

Mike Quackenbush


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

vs. Chris Hero (CHIKARA ~ _Aniversario?_). Such an important match for that company.

Bam Bam Bigelo


----------



## xiomax (Mar 15, 2010)

vs Taz (ECW Living Dangerously)
Super Dragon


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

Vs El Generico(ALL)
Kurt Angle


----------



## FlyinStyles (Jul 9, 2009)

Shawn Michaels Wrestlemania 21

Jeff Hardy


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. CM Punk, cage match on Smackdown

Special K (any combination)


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

vs Jeff Hardy vs Matt Stryker

Chris Benoit


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Vs Triple H Vs Shawn Michaels - WM 20

Kevin Steen


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

w/ El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe, Death Before Dishonor V Night 1

Bobby Dempsey


----------



## wrestlemania3 (Jul 2, 2006)

Roddy Strong, Stevens, Steel and Jay Briscoe vs Sweet and Sour inc
Steel cage warfare Caged Collision?

close second is
bobby dempsey w/ Larry Sweeney vs consensual sex w/ Allison Danger

Dustin Rhodes


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Arn Anderson (WCW Pro or Main Event or Saturday whatever 4/1/92)

Chris Hero


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Bryan Danielson (PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres 9/4/09)

Jun Akiyama


----------



## Shotakan (Oct 12, 2010)

vs. Kobashi, 12/30/2000

Shin'ya Hashimoto


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kazunari Murakami/Naoya Ogawa vs. Takashi Iizuka/Shinya Hashimoto (01-04-00, Tokyo Dome, New Japan)

Next is... Kevin Steen*


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

Ladder War W/Generico Vs Briscoe Brothers


PAC


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. El Generico (PWG All Star Weekend 4 Night 2 11/18/06

Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Jumbo Tsuruta AWA '79 Hawaii

Gran Hamada


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

vs Tiger mask in NJPW sometime in 81 I think, first match I ever saw of Gran Hamada so it stick in my mind.

Dean Malenko.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

vs Eddie Guerrero (2 out of 3 falls) in ECW

Wahoo McDaniel


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

Vs Eddie Masfield 
Samoa Joe


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Vs CM Punk II

Curt Henning


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Bret Hart (KOTR '93)

"Das Wunderkind" Alex Wright


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

vs Ultimo Dragon (Fall Brawl 1997)

Scott Hall (not Razor Ramon)


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Scott Hall was never much of an in ring worker but when he had partner or he was being carried by Bret Hart he was pretty good.... The Outsiders vs. The Steiners (Sold Out '97)

The Steiner Bros...


----------



## mattson (Mar 7, 2010)

vs. the Harts in WWF

X-Pac/Sean waltman


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Vs. Jeff Jarrett @ SummerSlam '98

El Generico*


----------



## imbj2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

vs kevin steen at dbd 2010 

kane


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Vs. Shelton Benjamin/Chris Jericho/Chris Benoit/Edge/Christian in MITB I

Eddie Edwards


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania XIV

Jeff Jarrett

EDIT: woah, same time post.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Since you said Jeff Jarrett, I'll say definitely Lethal Lockdown from 06

JBL


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Elimination Chamber w/ Jeff Hardy, HBK, HHH, Umaga, and Y2j

Randy Savage


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Vs. Steamboat at WM III

Booker T


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Elimination Chamber at Survivor Series 2002

Rikishi/Headshrinker Fatu


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

6-Pack Hell in a Cell

Kurt Angle


----------



## B-Boy21 (Aug 22, 2010)

Angle vs Beniot at the RR

MCMG's


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Vs. Beer Money at Victory Road

AJ Styles


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. Paul London, ROH Night of the Grudges

Ricky Reyes


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

vs. Delirious @ Better Than Our Best( haven't seen much of him)

Chuck Taylor


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Vs Claudio at evolve.


Mike Quackenbush


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Quackenbush and Jigsaw vs CIMA and Super Crazy (Fearless)

Terry Gordy


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Cactus Jack vs. Terry Gordy IWA Japan KOTDM

Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

vs Terry Funk, in TWA. Once again it was the first match I ever saw him in so it sticks out.

Mike Awesome.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

vs. Masato Tanaka (The entire feud)

Joey Ryan


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

vs Human Tornado gorilla warfare match.

Doug Williams


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

FWA - Eddie Guerrero vs Doug Williams (I think it's on youtube, good match). 

Scott Steiner


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Steiner Brothers vs. Hart Brothers (1/11/94)

Owen Hart


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart - Wrestlemania

Rowdy Piper


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Greg Valentine - Starrcade 83'


Junk Yard Dog


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

w/ Sgt. Slaughter v Nikolai Volkoff/The Iron Sheik 11/10/84 (I think that's the date, it's a No DQ kind of deal)

Nobuhiko Takada


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't seen many matches of him so it may not be his best but the best i've seen of him. 

Kazuo Yamazaki 84'

Big SHow


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> I haven't seen any matches of him so it may not be his best but the best can find on google of him.
> 
> Kazuo Yamazaki 84'


Fixed.



> Big Show


vs Shane McMahon at Backlash 2001


Steve Blackman


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> vs Shane McMahon at Backlash 2001
> ...


Actually no, I saw the match was labeled five stars and went and watched it along with a few others before posting. 
Anyway while I am here, Blackman vs. Shane McMahon

Billy Gunn


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*& Road Dogg Vs. Cactus Jack & Terry Funk (WrestleMania XIV)

Next = Ernest Miller*


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I think he had a few decent matches with disco inferno. I'll just go with him vs Goldberg

Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Vs HHH

Mark Henry


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

vs Batista, no dq, smackdown, because it was over in seconds.

Suicide.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Tna Sacrifice 2009 - Suicide vs Daniels X Division Title

The Miz


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan - US Title Match from Night of Champions 2010

Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

lewieG said:


> Diamond Dallas Page


vs Scott Steiner,FCA, from WCW Greed

now do Blue Meanie


----------



## Kapik1337 (Oct 23, 2010)

vs JBL, July 7, 2005 on Smackdown

American Balloon


----------



## Benoit Fan '96 (Jun 17, 2010)

vs Kota Ibushi

Samoa Joe


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

vs. CM Punk, All-Star Extravaganza II

YOSHIHIKO


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

and Kota/Dino vs Kenny Omega and Kota\Dino

on that Omega Atomic Buster Spot Alone

Aerostar


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Never seen Aerostar so ill throw in Bobby Duncam jr and say he vs Jericho at WW3 98.

Next is Dick Togo


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Have a feeling this will be closed but oh well.

The 6 man tag match in ECW (not the PPV, the one on Hardcore TV).


Super Dragon


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Why do you think it will be closed?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The thread was dead for nearly 2 years and you bumped it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

if this is closed someone should make another one.



Trouble Trouble said:


> The 6 man tag match in ECW (not the PPV, the one on Hardcore TV).


what/when was this?


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

it was within the last 4 episodes leading up to barely legal and it was phenomenal


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

same 6 guys? IIRC Naniwa wasn't able to make BL and Yakushiji replaced him.


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Whats wrong with reviving a good thread? Its really an endless theme that could go on continually and help people learn other people opinions of fav matches


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Alot is wrong when nobody is continuing the fucking game.

Once again:


Super Dragon


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Super Dragon


Super Dragon & Davey Richards Vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen - PWG European Vacation 2: England

*Next up: "British Bulldog" Davey Boy Smith*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Owen Hart vs Bret Hart - Summerslam 1992.

Next up - *Tim Donst*.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Donst vs Kingston. The first time in Chikara. Definition of a beating.


Next: Adam Cole


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

vs. O'Reilly at BITW 2012. Love that match so fucking much.

*Next:* Paul London


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul London vs. AJ Styles - ROH Night of the Grudges

Homicide


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ghetto Street Fight vs Cabana

Next is El Dandy


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v ***** Casas 7/3/92

Steve Corino.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn from Heatwave 2000



Vader


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Sting @ SuperBrawl 3

Kaz Hayashi


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Vs Mutoh for the junior title. Still feels weird to write that

Dean Malenko


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Chris Benoit vs *Dean Malenko* from WCW Hog Wild 1996. My fave of Dean's.

Ric Flair...


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

May not be his best match technically, but from a performance stand point... vs. Shawn Michaels @ Wrestlemania 24. Top 10 WWE Matches of all time, tbh.

*Next Up:* Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## stipe (Aug 15, 2012)

My favorite Terry Funk match is against ladder and toolbox, when his head was stuck between ladder and he was swinging it, and when he lifted toolbox above his head and it opened and hard iron tools were falling on his head knocking him out.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Tanahashi vs. Daniel Bryan (Tanahashi wasn't a joke back then)

Dory Funk. Jr


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

vs Horst Hoffman

Billy Robinson


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

vs Baba

Volk Han


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Kiyoshi Tamura 9/26/97

Tajiri.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Tajiri vs. Super Crazy---Mexican Deathmatch from ECW Hardcore TV



Balls Mahoney


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Vs. Steve Corino

Colt Cabana


----------



## sobek (Apr 27, 2006)

Cabana vs Austin Aries - Steel Cage match from 2009



Rocky Romero


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Vs Devitt for the belt last December.

Prince Devitt


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Prince Devitt vs. Davey Richards from last year, I believe it was their 1st match of 2011.

Johnny Gargano


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada Chikara Campeones De Parejas.

Chuck Taylor.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

9 way TLC match in IWA-MS




Arik Cannon


----------



## sobek (Apr 27, 2006)

Cannon vs Low ki vs Roderick Strong - TPI 2006




Jimmy Rave


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

When Nigel broke his jaw

"Ravishing" Rick Rude


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

seancarleton77 said:


> When Nigel broke his jaw
> 
> "Ravishing" Rick Rude


Rick Rude vs. Ric Flair

Great Khali


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, tough one right there. Great Khali vs. Big Show---Backlash 2008




Elix Skipper


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Can't believe the Punjabi Prison wasn't picked for Khali. That match was some thing else.

XXX vs. AMW cage match Turning Point 03

James Storm


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

The time Khali was carried to his ONLY **** match with Bryan is the correct answer.

James Storm vs. Chris Harris Texas Death Match


Mark Henry


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

No such thing as a correct answer when the question is "favorite" and I have no favorite Khali match, they all sucked.

Mark Henry vs. John Cena---The 1 from RAW where Rock did the Rock Bottom to Henry.



Jerry Lawler


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

v Bill Dundee 12/30/85

PG-13


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Mikey Whipwreck & Spike Dudley vs. PG-13 (ECW, 7/10/97)

Owen Hart


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Done already. And it's still vs Bret Hart at Summerslam 1992.

Next: *Atlantis*.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Done already. And it's still vs Bret Hart at Summerslam 1992.
> 
> Next: *Atlantis*.


Well, that's not even a real match, but whatever.

*Atlantis vs. Villaño III (3/17/00)*

*Next: Doug Furnas*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

peachchaos said:


> Well, that's not even a real match, but whatever.
> 
> *Atlantis vs. Villaño III (3/17/00)*
> 
> *Next: Doug Furnas*


Why isn't that a real match?


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

I can only assume you meant Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart at SummerSlam 1994, as SummerSlam 1992 featured Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I figured he brainfarted, since the wrestler he was supposed to field was British Bulldog. Got the year and opponent right!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Furnas/Kroffat v Kobashi/Kikuchi 5/25/92

LA PARKA


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

La Parka vs. Sabu from MLW (can't remember the show but the one where Sabu used the spike, busting La Parka open and ripping his mask half off)



Steve Corino


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Steve Corino Vs Homicide - Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 08/16/2003

Kota Ibushi


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Kota Ibushi and Kenny Omega vs. Prince Devitt and Ryusuke Taguchi - October 2010

Just because I saw him on IAmLegend's signature, next up is *TAZ*


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Although i did enjoy that Spike Dudley/Taz Tag Title reign...I'l; have to go with TAZ vs Sabu Barely Legal.



Next Up
Your Favorite Match From: Stevie Richards


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

2/3 falls dog collar match Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls


Jimmy Jacobs


----------

